
Two years spamming spammers back - julien421
https://medium.com/@beweinreich/two-years-spamming-spammers-back-2e734ce9593c#.3ft975vhj
======
DashRattlesnake
This reminds me of the Jolly Roger Telephone bot, which does something similar
to live telemarketers:

[http://www.jollyrogertelephone.com](http://www.jollyrogertelephone.com)

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3OxCWLEmoIhNMm-
hnvBm9Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3OxCWLEmoIhNMm-hnvBm9Q)

------
hood_syntax
You did the world a service. Not everyone can say that, you know

------
drrob
Quite simply: brilliant.

